# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  مشكلة الازرار الثلاثة التي بأسفل الشاشة

## azx181

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذي أول مشاركة لي وأتمنى المساعدة منكم اخواني الأعزاء
والمشكلة هي: 
أنا أستخدم جهاز HTC One X وفجأة توقف عمل الأزرار الثلاثة الموجودة 
بأسفل الشاشه وهي زر (القائمة ، الرجوع ، التحول بين التطبيقات)
وكما تعلمون من الصعب إستخدام الجهاز من غير هذه الأزرار الثلاثة.
تحياتي لكم: azx181  
Hi
I have problem with my phone
I'm using htc one x
but the three button at bottom are not response (back,home & change between...)
Pls help me urgently to solve this problem
Because I can't use my phone without those three buttons.
My best regards /azx181

----------

